# For when the water temps drop below 70 degrees...



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3PX74gr9RM

I want one.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Good to pair the spinfisher ssv9500 with so you will still have some line left. The only bad thing is if the line gets wrapped around your rod. But watched this a couple months ago and seems to be a pretty good idea.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

It would be great if you could control the pressure and be able to drop it say, 100 yards if you wanted it there.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

true that would be nice. I think you can buy the online. I believe They have some with the air compressor type setups to where you can put as much psi as you want.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is the 100 yards your looking for haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjjfBvF3VNE&list=UUznDLRfcJp4rxoPqBDza7-g


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Fish Sticks said:


> Here is the 100 yards your looking for haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjjfBvF3VNE&list=UUznDLRfcJp4rxoPqBDza7-g


I WILL practice that! :thumbup:

Even 1:22. "The look"


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I've always wondered why more people don't use wrist rocket sling shots to get their bait out when surf fishing.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks a lot like my casts..


----------

